# Solid WiFi fix



## iceman32crx (Oct 13, 2011)

There's another post on here about a WiFi fix that basically involves just resetting the connection, but for me it would just disconnect again and again after the Touchpad went to sleep, forcing me to continuously reset my connection :angry:... So, after I enabled static IP and changed the WiFi sleep policy to "never", its been running great all day, without a single hiccup yet!!

1.go to settings > wireless and network settings > WiFi settings > click your WiFi network and press forget. THIS PART IS KIND OF A PAIN IN THE ARSE....just keep trying and you'll get it

2. Disable your WiFi

3. Press the menu button, then advanced. change the WiFi sleep policy to never, then select "use static IP" and enter your IP address.

4. Re-enable your WiFi and reconnect to your network.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

this seemed to work for me


----------



## douche1337 (Oct 8, 2011)

hmm...this would not bode well for battery life but it is a viable workaround for now


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

just curious, what does enabling static IP have to do with anything here? I just changed the sleep policy and it works fine for me (so far)

Also, I'm fully confident in the CM7 team to fix not only that but battery life. I compare my NookColor now to what it was during their 7.0.1 release and it's like night and day. I can leave my nook on for 2-3 weeks on standby, if not more, when it used to only be 2-3 days.


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 27, 2011)

- I can't use static IP, because I use WiFi in multiple locations.

- I do have "WiFi sleep policy" set to never.

I still lose access. So far (2 for 2), toggling Airplane mode got me back online.


----------



## Halloway (Oct 13, 2011)

On my device, if I boot with it powered, wifi works fine. If I boot on battery then nothing will get the wifi working. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

i see dalingrin fixed this issue . seems to be driver issue. but this trick shud work if you're not roaming with ur pad.


----------



## ps2pk (Oct 13, 2011)

Halloway said:


> On my device, if I boot with it powered, wifi works fine. If I boot on battery then nothing will get the wifi working. Anyone else noticed this?


have you tried this fix?

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7877-WIFI-Fix-try-it-out


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

kaede said:


> i see dalingrin fixed this issue


link?


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Not sure why you go through this trouble..

Twice my wifi has disconnected when I haven't used the tablet for a while..all I did was this:

- bring up the notification power bar
- disable wifi for about 10 seconds
- turn it back on and it connects back to my wifi.

Honestly it's happened twice since yesterday and both times it was because the tablet sat around for a few hours with no use.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

I simply changed the channel my router was using for WiFi and that worked wonders. IIRC is was on 1 and I swapped to something more in the middle.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

where do u find ur ip address?


----------

